# Panguitch 4/7: First Tigers and More



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

I really felt in need of a productive outing this week. I got out last weekend, but it resulted in about twice as much driving time than fishing time due to terrible weather. Howling wind and sideways rain/snow never allow for very fun fishing (I went to Piute). No fish were caught in the brief time I was able to endure the conditions. The forecast didn't make it sound nearly as bad as it was, either. Oh well, hopefully this weekend would be better.

Originally, I planned on a bass trip to Sand Hollow or Quail Creek, but when I saw a Panguitch Lake ice update stating that the hard stuff was almost gone, my plans quickly changed.

I arrived at Panguitch around 9:30 to find about 2/3 open water. I took the north shore road to the parking lot near the far boat ramp, walked down to the shore, and began chucking some hardware. The first hour of the day was biteless, and I only witnessed one fish chase my rainbow Rapala to shore. I switched to a black marabou jig and it paid off with the first fish of the day, a 16-inch rainbow that released eggs all over my backpack:










Not a bad way to start the day. Part of me wanted to keep it, but I'm adament that the rainbow slot should be re-implemented there, so back it went.

I continued with no luck for the next little while so I moved just up shore and picked up three little guys on a blue fox within about 20 minutes (no pics - all were rainbows, 6-8 inches).

It was then that I saw something kind of cool, but strange. A bald eagle was soaring above the lake, not far from where I was fishing. I was wondering if it was going to swoop down in an attempt to catch a fish, but just then, it dropped something large that I couldn't make out. Did it already catch a fish, then drop it? It landed just up the shore from me so I went to investigate. After searching the ground for a moment, the only thing I could find was a wooden log, nestled in some leftover broken-up ice against the bank. Why would an eagle pick up a log, soar above the lake for a while, then drop it? Any ideas? I thought that was fascinating.

Meanwhile, the fishing remained slow. I could have kept catching the little guys on my spinner, but that's only fun for so long. I decided to tie on a white maribou and started making my way back to my original location.

I worked it for quite some time, and finally felt a good tug, just a few feet from shore. I fought it to the bank, where a very nice fish came into view, but I realized it wasn't going to be easy to bring it to hand. I was fishing from rocks that dropped vertically, a couple of feet straight down into the water. A net would have been nice, but I didn't have one. I got it to the most manageable looking spot, where I attempted to stoop down and grab it, but I stumbled over some broken ice and almost slid into the water! That would have been a chilly swim, no doubt. Somehow, I held onto my rod with one hand while awkwardly reaching down as far as I could with my other. It was barely within my reach, and I hoisted out a nice, 20-inch cutthroat.










My personal best cutt! (I think). Lately I've been trying to measure every decent-sized fish I catch, especially at lakes with size restrictions and slot limits. I've made a point to keep better track of my personal bests.

Of course, it was swimming again after a few pics were taken.

After another hour of working the white marabou with no luck, I considered calling it a day. I was disappointed with how slow the bite was, but at least I brought in a nice cutt.

I closely examined my tackle box to see if there was anything else worth trying before I went home. One lure caught my attention: a yellow, 7/8 ounce Mepps Flyin' C spinner. I had used it to fish for king salmon in Alaska last summer, and caught a nice one on a lure similar to it. Why not try it? I used many lures with very limited success throughout the day, with no consistency. I actually felt kind of silly tying it on, but if anything goes for it, I know it will be something big and aggressive.

Here's a look at the spinner:










I started casting it a mile with relative ease. It felt really strange using such a heavy lure with my medium-light action rod and 6 lb test. Every retrieve resulted in the rod bending the whole way to shore. I noticed the action it made in the water with the big, silver blade. It had to be getting the attention of some fish, whether they were interested or not.

I got it snagged about 3 casts in after letting it sink too far. I thought I would lose it for sure, but after some violent jerking of the rod, surprisingly, it came loose with the lure still attached.

Good thing, too.

One of my next casts, something hit the lure hard, and after some furious tugging, shaking, and twisting, a fish came into view that I couldn't be more happy with:

My *first* tiger trout!!!

:shock: 




























Not a HUGE fish (19 inches), but not bad for my first. Now I know what the hype is all about. What a fighter!

I got it back into the water as quickly as possible after the all the excitement. My heart was still pounding. Almost without thinking, I picked up my rod and started casting again. I wondered if catching it on that lure was simply a fluke, but that thought was quickly put to rest. Within 5 casts, another beast started tugging. At first, it fought harder than the first, then seemed to lose direction and went rocketing towards shore, twisting and thrashing.

Another nice tiger came into view, this one over 20 inches:



















I felt bad releasing it since i hooked it near the eye, but it swam off in a frenzy, so I bet he'll be fine. Of course, gotta stick to the slot limit.

By now I was more than happy, but still wanted more after picking up two nice tigers within minutes of each other. Unfortunately, one of my next casts, I got a little over-ambitious with the power, and it snapped off my line, and went flying into unknown depths of the lake.  Really a bummer since it didn't take much effort to cast it out far.

Oh well. I think I know what lure I'll be tracking down for my next Panguitch trip (and other tiger waters, beyond).

I didn't have any more of those lures, so I decided it was a good time to call it a day. And what a day it was! Fishing was slow, overall, but well worth the persistence to catch my first two tigers (and a nice cutt).

By the time I left, the only ice remaining was covering some small bays. It won't be long before it's all gone, I'm sure.










What an awesome time of year to be outside.

Happy Easter!


----------



## BrookTroutKid (Oct 10, 2007)

Awesome report I caught my first tigers from panguitch right before ice on! They were awesome! That cutt is pretty neat too!


----------



## jer (Jan 16, 2012)

That's what I like to see!! Great report sir!!!....and gorgeous fish  tigers are oh so addicting


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Way to go, Mike! Congrats on a day of hefty trout. Too bad you couldn't keep that last tiger. Big females are mmm, mmm, good.

Also, thanks for the Panguitch report.


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

Great report! I know I've had to learn the hard way to take some time out to retie the lure after a snag or a fierce battle with a tiger. But I'm glad you got a chance to fight a couple. Whatever you do, don't buy Luckys and do the same thing


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Or LIVE TARGET swimbaits. Ugh! Even more $ than Lucky Craft.

(Lost mine yesterday.)


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Now you will have tiger fever... They do get very angry when hooked.. Especially the larger ones..


----------



## fishingdan (Jan 7, 2010)

I LOVE Panguitch. Reading your post brought back memories of a fun trip last year. I am now planning another trip. I'll have to try to find one of those fancy spinners you used for the tigers. Thanks for the great post.


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

REPETER said:


> Great report! I know I've had to learn the hard way to take some time out to retie the lure after a snag or a fierce battle with a tiger. But I'm glad you got a chance to fight a couple. Whatever you do, don't buy Luckys and do the same thing


 Or better yet, just don't buy Luckys. Fifty cent tube jigs work as good or better! Those tiger trout are simple-minds.
`


----------



## Jeremy28 (Dec 1, 2007)

Great post and nic to hear that you had a good outing. I was wondering what the ice was like up at panguitch so thanks for the info


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

brookieguy1 said:


> REPETER said:
> 
> 
> > Great report! I know I've had to learn the hard way to take some time out to retie the lure after a snag or a fierce battle with a tiger. But I'm glad you got a chance to fight a couple. Whatever you do, don't buy Luckys and do the same thing
> ...


I agree about the Lucky Crafts. Never tried them, but it's tough to warrant spending that much for a lure. Especially for this guy who's been especially prone to losing lures lately. Maybe one day I'll give in and see what the hype is about, but for now, Rapalas work just fine for me (and they're expensive enough as it is).

I like jigs too, but I like to vary my arsenal. There are days when some things simply produce better than others.

Oh, and thanks guys. Getting those tigers definitely left me wanting more. My goal for next time is to bust the slot (preferably tiger, but a cutt would be nice too).


----------



## hardwaterjake (Jan 19, 2008)

That's a great looking tiger! Good job!


----------

